# Distanzsensor Sick DT20



## Blockmove (21 September 2009)

Hallo Kollegen,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit o.g. Sick Distanzsensoren.
Oder könnt ihr mir einen vergleichbaren Sensor empfehlen.
Anforderungen:
Distanz: 400 - 750mm
Auflösung: besser 1mm
Wiederholgenauigkeit: 1mm
Ausgang: 4-20mA oder SSI

Preislich sollte es nicht über 700€ gehen.

Besten Dank!

Gruß
  Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 September 2009)

Ich habe diese Tage ein wenig mit Sensorpart ein
wenig rumgebastelt, der Messbereich war ein anderer
80-300mm aber das ergebnis war sehr gut. Genauigkeit
0,5mm. Ausgang 4..20mA und RS485. Siemens labelt
übrigens Sensorpart.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 September 2009)

hier noch mal ein paar Links:

http://www.waycon.de/lasersensor.html
http://www.sensopart.de/productcategory-11-Abstandssensoren.html
http://sensor.baumerelectric.com/pr...country=CH&header=United+States+/+Baumer+Ltd.


----------



## Blockmove (22 September 2009)

Besten Dank Helmut :s17:

Waycon kannte ich noch gar nicht.

Ich hab jetzt mal die Sick-Sensoren bestellt. Waren vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis am besten.
Bin mal gespannt, wie die sich im Einsatz bewähren. Ich muss den Abstand zu gefrässten Aluteilen erkennen. Die Oberflächenbeschaffenheit kann manchmal recht ekelhaft zu opt. Sensoren sein.

Gruß
  Dieter


----------

